# Let's see some Typhoons



## schwinnman67

Saw a post for Americans, but let's see the Typhoons.

Here is my 1962..


----------



## KevinBrick

Built 4/14/1965 all original paint


----------



## rollfaster

Here’s a Campus Green 71 I had years ago.


----------



## island schwinn

One I let go.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Here is a '64 model that I picked up a couple years ago(seller's photo).
I've since replaced the chain guard with on one that has the name screening on it. Also put new tires on it.
I had a 24" wheel one as a kid. Near as I can figure it must have been a '62 model though I don't have any good photos of it to verify that.
I'd like to find a 26" wheel black '62 model like the one Schwinnman67 posted above.


----------



## ZE52414

20" 24" 26"


----------



## KevinBrick

schwinnman67 said:


> Saw a post for Americans, but let's see the Typhoons.
> 
> Here is my 1962..View attachment 714579



Hey Dave, What’s up with the front and rear racks .. Do they belong on a Typhoon?


----------



## schwinnman67

KevinBrick said:


> Hey Dave, What’s up with the front and rear racks .. Do they belong on a Typhoon?





I added the racks when I put this back together again. The rear is a plain non-reflector style (decided that since it is a base model bike, it didn't need a reflector style rack) and the front is a Wald. I also added a speedometer.


----------



## tryder

My first bicycle was a '64 or '65 Black Schwinn Typhoon.  
I am loving this. 
Thank you for posting.


----------



## island schwinn

@Les H


----------



## modelcarjedi

My 68 typhoon. This is my daily rider 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5782341b77vl

My 1964 Schwinn Typhoon that I rescued from a scrapyard. I ride it whenever I need to pay my monthly rent at the campground office, take the trash to the dumpster, or get the mail (also at the office). It's a good ride - about 3/4 mile one way. Most the times I'll ride it over to  over to some of the neighbors - even if it's just walking distance!


----------



## Payneless bikes




----------



## mike

Here's my 62 custom twin straight bars with a 2-speed kickback, balloon tire, finished in candy purple. Looking to add some crate Style fenders eventually, this is one of my favorite rides,


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Oct of 1966 Deluxe Typhoon! and yes it does say deluxe you just need a magnifying glass to examine the chain guard haha


----------



## Cruiserdude94

1964 Typhoon completely restored for the guy that bought it brand new when he was young. Has 2 speed kicker and has a temporary seat on it while I restore the original. The fork darts and fenders are hand striped by yours truly.


----------



## farkasthegoalie

My 1977 w/2speed, repop Westwinds, Schwinn approved lights and generator.


----------



## Familycar123

His and her 1974 Opaque Blue Typhoon mactching 1973 Hollywood.


----------



## GTs58

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
Now that's something you don't see very often.


----------



## Ridge Rider

[1972 The original paint still glows[=full]725307[/ATTACH] (ATTACH=full]725223[/ATTACH]


----------



## REC

We have one of each of the three sizes offered for the '62 models, as well as a couple of newer ones ('66 and '72). The '72 is the only one with original paint though.
Here they are before and after, as mentioned in order:









































REC


----------



## Rivnut

before and after.


----------



## Ross

'69




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid

The only two middleweights I own are both Typhoons.
1968 Campus Green



1967 Coppertone


----------



## bricycle

One's hitting the East coast right now...


----------



## Xlobsterman

Here is my 1979 Typhoon


----------



## bikemonkey

Xlobsterman said:


> Here is my 1979 Typhoon
> 
> View attachment 745695



Drop dead gorgeous bike! Is that showroom condition?


----------



## ADReese

Wish I had kept it, the '62 frame is so cool!


----------



## Princeton

Sold this '67  a while back...2-speed kickback , original tires ,nice Schwinn bell


----------



## Oilit

princeton said:


> View attachment 746044 View attachment 746045 Sold this '67  a while back...2-speed kickback , original tires ,nice Schwinn bell



Was that a Deluxe Typhoon? It looks like it might have come with that front rack and a light.


----------



## Talon

This is my modernize 1962 Typhoon.


----------



## RatRodJames

My all original 1965, still riding the 53 year old tires too. Was in a barn untouched since 1987. I also got the Hollywood next to it. The Typhoon is my daily rider and it still rides like new!


----------



## PCHiggin

Hi,I'm gonna hack this thread for a selfish want ad. Do any of you guys have a black Typhoon rear fender you'd sell? I'll buy both if need be.... BTW,Heres my '62.  I wanna reinstall fenders and blackwalls.


----------



## SLM

Wow !  My husband brought these home from his friends Schwinn shop,  the Typhoon still has the the plastic axle nut caps .   Hanging in the shop for a long time


----------



## Tim the Skid

Those should clean up real nice.  Great find!


----------



## friendofthedevil

Gift from a family friend...


 

1964 (maybe?),  two speed kickback, original tires


 

Thanks, Mr. Bernie!


----------



## BLWNMNY

My 62 24” Typhoon. I have the red s seat for it too. I have to get pictures....... but I have a original paint black 64, and a red 62 in 26”.


----------



## Markus

Hi Guys,
greetings from Germany. This Beauty sleeps in my Basement for 10Years


----------



## Muncie-mike

61-62-63








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

..

.. No such thing as a 1961 Typhoon.


----------



## Muncie-mike

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 768025..View attachment 768026.. No such thing as a 1961 Typhoon. View attachment 768027




24 inch could be a skipper? Tornado?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

Muncie-mike said:


> 24 inch could be a skipper? Tornado?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It all depends on the date the serial number was stamped. A 1962 Typhoon could have a Nov. or Dec. 61 stamped serial.


----------



## bikemonkey

1970 Typhoon in Red - Ser. No. FF036xxx

Found original down to the tubes...


----------



## Hammerhead

'67 20"
Before



After


----------



## schwinnman67

bikemonkey said:


> 1970 Typhoon in Red - Ser. No. FF036xxx
> 
> Found original down to the tubes...
> 
> View attachment 932410
> 
> View attachment 932411
> 
> View attachment 932412
> 
> View attachment 932413
> 
> View attachment 932414View attachment 932410
> 
> View attachment 932411
> 
> View attachment 932412
> 
> View attachment 932413
> 
> View attachment 932414
> 
> View attachment 932415
> 
> View attachment 932416



Very nice! Looks like a 24"... I rode one my Senior year of High School (still have it, but its a mess). Would love to find one as nice as yours.


----------



## schwinnman67

Tim the Skid said:


> The only two middleweights I own are both Typhoons.
> 1968 Campus Green
> View attachment 733465
> 1967 Coppertone
> View attachment 733464View attachment 733463



That Coppertone is nice!! My cousin had one when he was growing up, couldn't talk him out of it when I was in school (he graduated 6 years before me)...


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Here’s my bmx’d, original paint 80. It’s for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## rustystone2112

My 62 , got it last summer . It came with silver spray paint on both wheels , I got most of it off of the front rim and I just bought a replacement rear wheel from a 62 tiger that should be here next week


----------



## bikemonkey

rustystone2112 said:


> My 62 , got it last summer . It came with silver spray paint on both wheels , I got most of it off of the front rim and I just bought a replacement rear wheel from a 62 tiger that should be here next week
> 
> View attachment 938321
> 
> View attachment 938322



Nice patina! I like the frame design of this much better than the later cantilever.


----------



## Schwinn lover

Found this one in the trash about 18 years ago.
Needed new wheels & fenders & re-paint. Sold it a few years ago for 200$


----------



## Kramai88

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin

friendofthedevil said:


> Gift from a family friend...
> View attachment 757747
> 
> 1964 (maybe?),  two speed kickback, original tires
> View attachment 757748
> 
> Thanks, Mr. Bernie!



Man,Thats a nice gift. The lower model Schwinn Middleweights,with painted rims/fenders have always been  my favorite. Something about that "spartan" look. I'm looking for a nice set of black 26" Typhoon fenders to put on mine. I have a decent set of painted S-7s too.


----------



## modelcarjedi

My $10 1965 Typhoon 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Here is a minty 64 bought from my buddy Bryan.  I also love the racks so I put them on a lot of my bikes.  Same for whitewalls which in my opinion look awesome with the white S-7's.


----------



## cyclingday

This 1970 model just got added to the lineup.
I was 10 years old in 1970, and a Campus Green Schwinn Typhoon was the bike of my dreams.
So, it only took 49 years to achieve.
That’s not too bad.
I must thank the original owner, for taking such good care of my bike all these years.
It’s got a couple of incidental scratches, but other than that, it’s still brand new.
I may doll it up with the racks, pumpkin light, speedo kit etc.
Well, see.
For now, I’m just loving it as is.


----------



## rustystone2112

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1015011
> This 1970 model just got added to the lineup.
> I was 10 years old in 1970, and a Campus Green Schwinn Typhoon was the bike of my dreams.
> So, it only took 49 years to achieve.
> That’s not too bad.
> I must thank the original owner, for taking such good care of my bike all these years.
> It’s got a couple of incidental scratches, but other than that, it’s still brand new.
> I may doll it up with the racks, pumpkin light, speedo kit etc.
> Well, see.
> For now, I’m just loving it as is.




I had one just like it about 30 years ago


----------



## MOBO

A 1968 that needs some love.


----------



## bikiba

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Here’s my bmx’d, original paint 80. It’s for sale if anyone is interested.
> View attachment 938319



love this!!


----------



## Truckerjosh

Here is my 1969 Typhoon. Original paint. It's a bit flaky PO left it out in the desert sun. Original grips and fenders.  Replaced seat but the worst part is the gooseneck. There is a large crack which allowed water to get down and now it's rusted solid. I can't raise or remove the handlebars.  Chinese tires are 26x2x 1 3\4 and they roll good.
Bummer.
But what else are you going to get from a thrift store.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

bikiba said:


> love this!!



Thank you, me too. It was a beauty.


----------



## Oilit

JoshuaTSR said:


> Here is my 1969 Typhoon. Original paint. It's a bit flaky PO left it out in the desert sun. Original grips and fenders.  Replaced seat but the worst part is the gooseneck. There is a large crack which allowed water to get down and now it's rusted solid. I can't raise or remove the handlebars.  Chinese tires are 26x2x 1 3\4 and they roll good.
> Bummer.
> But what else are you going to get from a thrift store.
> 
> View attachment 1021866
> 
> View attachment 1021867



As clean as your chrome is, it's hard to believe the stem can be rusted that bad. I bet it can be removed with some penetrating oil and patience. Check The Workshop forum, you're not the first to have this problem. Nice find, especially with the two speed hub!


----------



## Truckerjosh

Oilit said:


> As clean as your chrome is, it's hard to believe the stem can be rusted that bad. I bet it can be removed with some penetrating oil and patience. Check The Workshop forum, you're not the first to have this problem. Nice find, especially with the two speed hub!



I had a local guy who is big into schwinns try to help and we couldn't"massage" it out. Used heat and nut cracker spray. Let it soak for a while, even used the bar in the forks method and still didn't move. Good thing is that they are frozen straight lol


----------



## spitshineschwinn

My  1967 3 speed Deluxe Typhoon. Bought as a frame, fork & guard. Added stainless fenders, reflector bow pedals, correct front rack, rear Sturmey Archer drum brake S-7 wheel, Chinese ww tires and mud flap plus different rear reflector. I'm having trouble re-sizing pics for this site, so only one non-drive side pic, sorry.


----------



## Lurch209

Here’s a few pictures of my ‘63 Schwinn typhoon. I had the frame and forks sandblasted and powder coated black and added aftermarket decals(seat tube decal is incorrect for my year but I couldn’t resist) I still need to have a couple small dings knocked out of the fenders & powdercoat them. I added some aftermarket s7 tires, hope to get some black westwinds on it eventually. 

I’m trying to figure out which rear fender reflector or size it would of had when new. The one on it is off a different bike and doesn’t fit the contour.


----------



## ozzie

This 68 Typhoon I have owned for 10 years and has been through a number of versions 2 of which aren’t shown below. I had the frame shipped to Australia and it came only with its original crank, sprocket, stand and chainguard. The fork was bent.


----------



## Lonestar

My '62...as found at a yard sale









I still haven't done anything to it, but it's MINE!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

My 1963 ,'69,'64, my brothers '67


----------



## spleeft

68' Typhoon


----------



## HARPO

I Posted this the other day when I bought it, but figured I'd add it here also. I'll do my detailing on it soon... 🙂


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> My 1963 ,'69,'64, my brothers '67
> 
> View attachment 1443375
> 
> View attachment 1443376
> 
> View attachment 1443377
> 
> View attachment 1443378



I think I will put fenders back on the campus green and correct handlebars this fall.


----------



## Rivnut

My 68 I just acquired. Came with a 26" Shimano rear wheel and no fenders.. Robbed a kickback rear wheel and front wheel from a girl's American that was gathering dust. I'll post another picture in a few days once i get it all together. Still looking through boxes  for the black/white S seat that I know I have.  Lots of elbow grease and aluminum foil to get the surface rust off the chrome.


----------



## cyclingday

A few updated photo’s from out on the road.





1970 model.


----------



## Lurch209

Forgot to post the chainguard side. I finally got some westwind tires but been to lazy to put them on.


----------



## PlasticNerd

My favorite typhoon w a yellow band kickback hub


----------



## PlasticNerd

My second favorite. Yellow band kickback hub also


----------



## REC

I have a couple of Typhoons among the local group here. I really like the '62 models, but am not limited to that year only. Here are the Trio of '62s, and the other stuff as well. My computer died two days ago and I am not sure what I had saved - so here we go:
20" '62:



Under construction '62 model in the 24" size:



The '62 in a 26" model - not quite complete yet:



Chainguard is now painted and waiting to get installed (chrome and black) needs blackwalls, and straight pull apes yet
And the '66 26":



Last is a '72 Ive had for almost 20 years now: (it isn't ripe yet - still a little green!)




REC


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

PlasticNerd said:


> My favorite typhoon w a yellow band kickback hub
> View attachment 1452228



That is purdy


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

This is my 1969 Mean Green, I just got it back together. I used a yellow band I had on it and got some new tires very much liking the WW.


----------



## Springer Tom

A ‘64 & ‘62, both 20”


----------



## GTs58

Springer Tom said:


> A ‘64 & ‘62, both 20”View attachment 1455523
> View attachment 1455524




So your 1962 has a late stamped 1962 serial number making it a 1963??  Twin straight bar continuous was a Typhoon 62 frame? 🧐


----------



## Springer Tom

GTs58 said:


> So your 1962 has a late stamped 1962 serial number making it a 1963??  Twin straight bar continuous was a Typhoon 62 frame?
> 
> 
> GTs58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your 1962 has a late stamped 1962 serial number making it a 1963??  Twin straight bar continuous was a Typhoon 62 frame? 🧐
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not real sure, number is J262, Sept 28. That’s a’63?
Click to expand...


----------



## GTs58

That's a pretty early SN for 63. Did they possibly make a change in the frame builds in the last half of 1962? Interesting.


----------



## Springer Tom

GTs58 said:


> That's a pretty early SN for 63. Did they possibly make a change in the frame builds in the last half of 1962? Interesting.



Beats me , figured maybe an October build.🤔


----------



## Rivnut

Stamping dates do not necessarily correspond with build dates.  The frame could have been stamped in September but not but into use until much later.


----------



## GTs58

Rivnut said:


> Stamping dates do not necessarily correspond with build dates.  The frame could have been stamped in September but not but into use until much later.




Not according to Jennifer. 😜 I've been stating that fact for so long I forgot how many decades now. lol The normal new year change over started with bikes equipped with a November stamped serial number and there has been some that even had October stamped serials, but a September # is pretty odd. Something was going on then, maybe for a 20" frame it was time to go to the cantilever style. If that's the case there will be more of these September or October stamped 20" 1962 cantilever Typhoons around. Another thought since I don't follow this particular model, maybe Schwinn only produced a few batches of the 20" twin bars and then said the heck with it, to much trouble for a limited volume model.


----------



## GTs58

Sold - 1962 schwinn typhoon muscle bike 20'' | Archive (sold)
					

rides and stops good,  can ship if needed




					thecabe.com


----------



## Rusty Klunker

*Interesting*

I have a handful of 62 Schwinns in various states at the moment including 2 Typhoons.

I've read a lot of the SN and build date threads, all valid. Can't argue them I never worked at Schwinn and in 62 I'm sure I didn't know what Schwinn was.

Now I have a 62 (or should I say K2) 26" Typhoon double straight bar. SN stamped the last week of Oct first week of Nov. Stamped Monday Oct 29th and one of the last ones stamped that day. Now Schwinn possibly having a 3 day weekend the first weekend of November next a 4 day weekend for thanksgiving then closing on Dec 20 for 3 weeks what is this bike?

Sooo

Is it a 62?
Did it make it to the stores in 62?
Was it even built in 62?
Or is it an Ultra rare 63 double straight bar LOL?


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Springer Tom said:


> Beats me , figured maybe an October build.🤔




*Probably wont like this*,

Its not a Typhoon, probably a skipper frame. A 62 or 63 Typhoon wouldn't have chrome fenders or a forged stem. And a 62 would be a double straight bar.

Heres a 62, K2 20" three weeks older then mine.









						Schwinn 1962 20 inch model? | All Things Schwinn
					

Can anyone identify the Model for my 20inch schwinn with serial number K231580?  Serial number search places it as a October 1962 build date. Looks like a stingray frame but i understand stingray did not come out until 1963, mine is a 62’. I would like to restore it to original but can not find...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Springer Tom

No sweat, just wanted to find out what it is or was….


----------



## Rivnut

Bought the bike with a mismatched wheel set - one 1.75 and one 1-3/4 on a rusty S7. Stole the wheels from a girl's American that I had picked up for parts, and dug out a set of painted fenders.  Some new black paint, some stripes, and a decal set. Some tires that I picked up last spring at a swap meet. Kick back works great after taking it apart and regreasing it.


----------



## GTs58

Rusty Klunker said:


> *Interesting*
> 
> I have a handful of 62 Schwinns in various states at the moment including 2 Typhoons.
> 
> I've read a lot of the SN and build date threads, all valid. Can't argue them I never worked at Schwinn and in 62 I'm sure I didn't know what Schwinn was.
> 
> Now I have a 62 (or should I say K2) 26" Typhoon double straight bar. SN stamped the last week of Oct first week of Nov. Stamped Monday Oct 29th and one of the last ones stamped that day. Now Schwinn possibly having a 3 day weekend the first weekend of November next a 4 day weekend for thanksgiving then closing on Dec 20 for 3 weeks what is this bike?
> 
> Sooo
> 
> Is it a 62?
> Did it make it to the stores in 62?
> Was it even built in 62?
> Or is it an Ultra rare 63 double straight bar LOL?




Good questions. From my research on this subject over the years I'll have to say there is a good chance for a yes to all your questions. 

For 1959 Schwinn had a huge make over on all the models with different components like the new chain guards, front and rear carriers, grips, seats, decals etc. and I've come across a few late 1958 serial numbers (Dec) on some Hornets and Spitfires and these had to be built in 1959, but all the features and parts were 1958 issue, not the new style for these models. The only thing different on these 58 equipped 1959's was the frames had the built in stand verses that models normal run having a bolt on stand and I believe the forged stem replaced the rolled piece. 
All the L15 Nov. 27, 1961 serial numbered Corvette 5 speeds that I could get more information on all had 1962 cast dated cranks so these were not built up even in the early days/weeks of 1962. A casting date on your crank along with the fork date should give you a better idea if your Typhoon was a late 1962 or early 63. In the 60's the fork date stamping started and there should be a two or three digit number on the inside of the left fork leg just above the axle slot. These dates are usually really close to the serial stamping dates within a month or so either before or after. All the different models were produced in batches at different times throughout the year and a lot of the production of certain models depended on the demand/orders. Over the 18 months the Corvette 5 speed was available they had a really spotty production skipping a month or two and even three months passed with no production.


----------



## HARPO

My 20'' is up for grabs in the For Sale section...plus a set of training wheels...


----------



## Axlerod

I just picked up a ‘66 Deluxe Typhoon. It has potential


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Axlerod said:


> I just picked up a ‘66 Deluxe Typhoon. It has potential
> View attachment 1466665
> 
> View attachment 1466668
> 
> View attachment 1466669



I really like the blue, should clean up nice. Are those S-7's what type of tire are those?


----------



## GTs58

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I really like the blue, should clean up nice. Are those S-7's what type of tire are those?



CST tires.  https://www.bmxguru.com/products/cs...-bicycle-tire-whitewall-54-571-goodyear-style


----------



## phantom

67 Typhoon Deluxe....cut fenders and front rack off I can't remember. Just another one done like I likes em.


----------



## GTs58

phantom said:


> 67 Typhoon Deluxe....cut fenders and front rack off I can't remember. Just another one done like I likes em.
> 
> View attachment 1466735




Curious what the brake caliper markings are on this. The old 50's early 60's Schwinn script maybe?


----------



## rustystone2112

..


----------



## Axlerod

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I really like the blue, should clean up nice. Are those S-7's what type of tire are those?



Yes on the S-7. GTs58 provided the link to the tires.


----------



## Lonestar

1980


----------



## ozzie

My 68. I’ve had this one over 10 years and modified it so many times. Great riding bike. 7 speed.


----------



## biggermustache

Green and mean! 😂


----------



## spleeft

68' Typhoone / Duquesne , Pittsburgh / June 22'


----------



## spleeft

ozzie said:


> My 68. I’ve had this one over 10 years and modified it so many times. Great riding bike. 7 speed. View attachment 1642799
> View attachment 1642798
> 
> View attachment 1642800
> 
> View attachment 1642801



Very nice, What was your fav set up so far!!?


----------

